# What made you buy the R35?



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

After recently attending the Goodwood Supercar Breakfast and having the chance to sit in the only LFA currently in the UK, it prompted me to think of the reasons why I purchased the GT-R R35.

Enjoy the short clip on the LFA and notice the handsome chap at 0.23s and 0.57s (The blonde, like the car was better in the flesh..but dont tell wifey)






So my main reasons for the purchase were:

1. Sheer performance for the money
2. Styling (stands out from nearly all cars sub £100k)
3. Individuality (similar to Exclusivity, but much better judging by others reaction that still amaze me after a year of ownership)
3. My sons badgered me after they played on the PS3!

So I would be interested to know other owners reasons?:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

My reason to buy one is only 1 reason. To get on fourtoes' nerves :chuckle:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Picked up my third R35 this week from Westover...love the car...performance...quality and exclusivity


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

not quite LFA though, is it

my reasons;

- function over form
- not a brand choice
- always loved jap performance


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

*What Made Me Buy The R35?*


The Ressesion
The Turbos
THE RESSESION


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> The Ressesion
> The Turbos
> THE RESSESION


Didnt stop you from holidaying with the Mexicans did it


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

The following:

Looks
Power
Styling
Noise
Exclusivity

Test drove tons of cars and left the gt-r until last as I always knew it was the one having seen Nissans demo at super car Sunday in gaydon in 2009.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

The engineers code: Nissan did with a penny what Porsche do with a pound! It's the pinnacle of what can be achieved, anyone can build a car for bundles of money, but Nissan created possibly one of the greatest road cars for Joe public....it's a dream that you might actually hope to achieve....and I'm lucky enough to have one


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

bobel said:


> The engineers code: Nissan did with a penny what Porsche do with a pound! It's the pinnacle of what can be achieved, anyone can build a car for bundles of money, but Nissan created possibly one of the greatest road cars for Joe public....it's a dream that you might actually hope to achieve....and I'm lucky enough to have one


Excellent write up:thumbsup:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

*GTR*



anilj said:


> Didnt stop you from holidaying with the Mexicans did it


haha Im talking 2-3 years ago... the whole country was shiteing themselves about the ressesion(including me), you could pick up a very nearly new supercar for like 70k 

I felt the pressure of society's declining morale on my conscience :chairshot the Ford GT was becoming ever more ostentatious to use as a daily driver :nervous: plus fuel prices were rising by the day :runaway: I thought selling was the only sensible option :banned: I wish I didnt sell the FGT now theyve actually gone up in price :bawling:

Along came the GTR, inadvertently launched in to an uncertin market, a God-send for the thinking man that still enjoys his supercars :smokin:

Dont get me wrong, the GTR is a fantastic car for the money in every aspect, add to that the fact that the tuning scene is HUGE which makes it a lot of fun to own too! :flame: When its not off the road for months being tuned that is 

PS. I didnt mean what I said about being a thinking man, I just like going fast :thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I just wanted something a bit quicker than my Land Rover Discovery TD5


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

bobel said:


> The engineers code: Nissan did with a penny what Porsche do with a pound! It's the pinnacle of what can be achieved, anyone can build a car for bundles of money, but Nissan created possibly one of the greatest road cars for Joe public....it's a dream that you might actually hope to achieve....and I'm lucky enough to have one


Very Well Said! although nissan arent exactly a back street car manufacturer, they must have invested zillions in to the GTR, the difference is, they priced their product to sell, just like most other manufaturers, except Lexus it seems with the LFA... lol


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I would think the main reason many folks buy the R35 is because it is without question the finest car ever made by Nissan, who also happen to be one of the very best car manufacturers in the world.... Not only is it superlative in more or less every respect, but its less than 100k to buy, The question should be "if your after a performance car, why would you buy anything else ?"


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm waiting for the re-birth of the Renault Alpina GTA, just watch the magic Mr Ghosn sprinkles on Nissan's sister company and as his influence has been seen on the latest designs, he will make the Alpina the flagship model (like he did with the GT-R), and especially with the success in F1.

The GT-R is one of the only cars that I have driven where the novelty is still to wear off!! 

Just saving up for an LFA.....:clap:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I just wanted something a bit quicker than my Land Rover Discovery TD5


Should've bought Barrichelos old Ferrari minus the wooden block the engineers left under his accelerator pedal


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> Very Well Said! although nissan arent exactly a back street car manufacturer, they must have invested zillions in to the GTR, the difference is, they priced their product to sell, just like most other manufaturers, except Lexus it seems with the LFA... lol


It's true I'm sure it was a costly exercise ( but less then porsches expenditure over time from the endless years of developing their flat 6's) however I believe despite the hype the they at least break even on it, I like to think Nissan were thinking of someone average like me when building the gtr, performance for the people, I can't imagine Porsche ever thinks of the average car enthusiast when building their performance cars and would sooner offer half baked cars like the boxter to make a healthy margin on those that aspire.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

anilj said:


> Just saving up for an LFA.....:clap:


LFA is no doubt a brilliant brilliant car and one of the finest supercars out there and I'd love to have one, but I'd personally still go for a Lambo LP 670-SV for a similar price tag. Can't go wrong! the Lambo is perfectly made too. and it's much more aggressive and has the presence and everything else.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> LFA is no doubt a brilliant brilliant car and one of the finest supercars out there and I'd love to have one, but I'd personally still go for a Lambo LP 670-SV for a similar price tag. Can't go wrong! the Lambo is perfectly made too. and it's much more aggressive and has the presence and everything else.


Go mad and save for the LP700 Aventador, but I still think that in the hyper car league, people will respect you more in an LFA (hardcore enthusiasts like the GT-R gets) as opposed to a poncy Lambo that puts you in the bracket of an ailing rocker, mindless Footballer or P Diddy's valet man....I know what I would rather be.....Warren Beatty's finger tips...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

anilj said:


> Go mad and save for the LP700 Aventador, but I still think that in the hyper car league, people will respect you more in an LFA (hardcore enthusiasts like the GT-R gets) as opposed to a poncy Lambo that puts you in the bracket of an ailing rocker, mindless Footballer or P Diddy's valet man....I know what I would rather be.....Warren Beatty's finger tips...


How many rockers, and mindless footballers or Pdidly's do you know who have an LP 670-SV ? :nervous: and.. a lambo being poncy?? hmm anyway, since you are not making a coherent statement, we might as well stick to the relevant topic of "why buy a 35"


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> How many rockers, and mindless footballers or Pdidly's do you know who have an LP 670-SV ? :nervous: and.. a lambo being poncy?? hmm anyway, since you are not making a coherent statement, we might as well stick to the relevant topic of "why buy a 35"


Sorry, it's late and I must have drifted off the subject...but I guess I was trying to point out that the LFA isn't simply about being wealthy, but also being a car enthusiast....back to the topic...:thumbsup:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

LFA: ornament not really for daily use. Think about service costs and issues that may occur.

GT-R: low priced in comparison with all other performance cars and some small issues and well priced if we talk about service.

LFA is more for the rich people.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

1. Performance versus cost.
2. Looks.
3. Always liked Japanese attitude with fast cars.
4. It's not a Porch, or anything like a Porch ***
5. I'm not prepared to pay £50-100k extra for a badge, and have a slower car.
6. Other road users don't hate you, people are genuinely interested in the GT-R.
7. Driving the car makes me feel good, even just going to and from work.
8. Aspects of the drive train are, shall we say, very _mechanical_. This is a good thing.
9. I believe one of the worlds great engines.
10. Did I mention performance versus cost? Nothing else on 4 wheels comes close.

*** :flame:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Saw it ...... Bought it ....... Love it!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> Saw it ...... Bought it ....... Love it!


Enough about the misses, what made you buy the car then...


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

AndyBrew said:


> Saw it ...... Bought it ....... Love it!


OK, I wrote an essay, that's what I meant to say


----------



## coolmeister (Feb 7, 2011)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> OK, I wrote an essay, that's what I meant to say


Doesn't your forum name say it all?


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

coolmeister said:


> Doesn't your forum name say it all?


Yes


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

anilj said:


> ...So I would be interested to know other owners reasons?... :thumbsup:


:chuckle:

For me it was much like Sméagol's enchanted desire for the one ring:

"Me wants it. Me needs it. Me must have the precioussss!"

Sméagol

One Ring to rule them all,
One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all
and in the darkness bind them. :runaway:

I often wonder if LOTR was an allegorical story of the GT-R and it's development at the 'Ring ? :flame:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

anilj said:


> Enough about the misses, what made you buy the car then...


christ if only it was that easy to sell her again LOL!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Stevie76 said:


> The following:
> 
> Looks
> Power
> ...


Saves me writing it out again...

I would like to add the look of astonishment on the faces of twats (read this all men at parties saying have you seen my Audi R8, 911, Ferrari etc etc) when you announce you drive Nissan.

I did have a rather wonderful moment the other day when pulled up outside Malmaison in Liverpool just as the entire Blackburn football team were arriving surrounded by hundreds of hen night slappers (the only description one can attest to 40 women in make up 16 feet thick and dressed as slutty sailor girls). I pulled up (might have left it in first for extra vavavoom noises) and you should have seen the disgust of the footballers when the whole crowd abandonded them and came to admire Natalie's Dirty Sister. My ego was jolly pleased - the girl I was with, however, was not ;-(


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Saves me writing it out again...
> 
> Hen night slappers (the only description one can attest to 40 women in make up 16 feet thick and dressed as slutty sailor girls) ;-(


Wow, now thats why I bought the 'Beast' to attract the naughty girls and come to Liverpool:thumbsup:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

bobel said:


> The engineers code: Nissan did with a penny what Porsche do with a pound! It's the pinnacle of what can be achieved, anyone can build a car for bundles of money, but Nissan created possibly one of the greatest road cars for Joe public....it's a dream that you might actually hope to achieve....and I'm lucky enough to have one


I understand what you mean regarding the sales prices, but the fact is very certain that the GTR costs a lot more to build than a Porsche, they just sold it for a lot less. 

I'd bet Nissan has lost money on every GTR built, given the amount of R&D, unique production facilities and the very low volume of cars sold to spread it over. Porsche by comparison build in far far greater volumes and make huge profits on the high end cars. I have it from a good source that it costs Porsche less than £5k more to build a Turbo than a base Carrera, yet it sells for about £50k more!


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Guy said:


> I understand what you mean regarding the sales prices, but the fact is very certain that the GTR costs a lot more to build than a Porsche, they just sold it for a lot less.
> 
> I'd bet Nissan has lost money on every GTR built, given the amount of R&D, unique production facilities and the very low volume of cars sold to spread it over. Porsche by comparison build in far far greater volumes and make huge profits on the high end cars. I have it from a good source that it costs Porsche less than £5k more to build a Turbo than a base Carrera, yet it sells for about £50k more!


Porch have also developed the trick of taking bits away, then charging more. Take off all the useful day to day bits to make it a tiny percentage lighter, then pop £20k or more on the price. And people pay it :runaway:

The GTR is a genuinely _good deal_, Porch is not, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> The GTR is a genuinely _good deal_, Porch is not, in my humble opinion.


I agree, it's far better price/performance. But would you rather be a shareholder in Porsche making a profit, or Nissan making a loss?


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll re-phrase "Nissan sell for a penny what Porsche sell for a pound" 

I guess what i was really getting at is that Nissan did something for the everyday man, something prosche will never do, don't get me wrong I absoultely love porsches, they are excellent and have some really great inovations, but then they do charge you a fortune for it, I will never have enough money to own their latest and greatest creation, where as Nissan never lost sight of their cusomer with the GTR,

As for shares in Porsche, don't you mean VW  they had that much money they decided to be stock brokers and it all went horribly wrong!


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Guy said:


> I agree, it's far better price/performance. But would you rather be a shareholder in Porsche making a profit, or Nissan making a loss?


Buy shares in Porch then buy a GTR to drive, make perfect sense to me


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

bobel said:


> I guess what i was really getting at is that Nissan did something for the everyday man, something prosche will never do, don't get me wrong I absoultely love porsches, they are excellent and have some really great inovations, but then they do charge you a fortune for it, I will never have enough money to own their latest and greatest creation, where as Nissan never lost sight of their cusomer with the GTR,


Now that the GTR is established, the new prices will keep rising IMHO. The gap has narrowed massively when the cars went from the first £53k to the now £70k and I'll bet they'll be £80k in a couple of years.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Guy said:


> Now that the GTR is established, the new prices will keep rising IMHO. The gap has narrowed massively when the cars went from the first £53k to the now £70k and I'll bet they'll be £80k in a couple of years.


Inevitable I think, all costs go up, labour, parts, manufacturing costs in general and not forgetting the basics like shipping Japan to UK and exchange rates.

That's my argument and I'm sticking with it. I HAD to buy an MY11 now to save money...


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

anilj said:


> Wow, now thats why I bought the 'Beast' to attract the naughty girls and come to Liverpool:thumbsup:


Ah those naughty girls ;-)


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Ah those naughty girls ;-)


I really am envious and hope that they loved your 'beast' I was out at my friends nightclub the other nite and managed to park outside and a group of 'Hen girls' decided to shout their love for my Orange Lambo....I just didnt have the heart to correct them, but the most tasty one layed across the bonnet and proclaimed that the owner of this car is the one I will marry.....I simply smiled and said that its the club owners car and he is still single and does like long and satisfying BJ's...:thumbsup:

I did have the most amazing dreams that nite when I got home......oh to be 20ish again:nervous:


----------

